# Indonesia



## Shaald

My name is Shawna and I am currently dating a guy that lives in Indonesia. I have studied the culture and language to prepare myself for arrival there. I have also studied the requirements for visa. This will be my first visit there. I am concerned for visa denial. Is there anyone that had gone through this process? If so, your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tian

Hi Shaald, did you get your visa already? How long are you going to stay in Indonesia? If you're planning to stay for less than 1 month, you can just apply for visa on arrival at Cengkareng airport. And if later on you want to extend your stay, you can go to Singapore and re-entry to Indonesia. Flight ticket from Indonesia to Singapore is cheap now, that's what i heard. 
Hope it helps. Good luck with your visa, I don't think it will be difficult as long as you can approve that you're going to go back to your country. 
Enjoy your stay in Indonesia, it is a beautiful country. I was born in Indonesia and became Canadian citizen just a couple years ago.


----------



## Shaald

Thanks for responding. I will apply for my visa in March 2012. I have read many stories of visa denial. I know they check criminal record and that may be a reason for refusal. I do have a couple of minor misdemeanors and I was concerned this would result in visa denial. I not sure what to do but I will definately be applying in person not by mail. I will also have a letter from my boyfriend, stating that he will be taking care of me during my visit! I just hope and pray all goes well, and we can be together!


----------



## exbrit69

Shaald said:


> Thanks for responding. I will apply for my visa in March 2012. I have read many stories of visa denial. I know they check criminal record and that may be a reason for refusal. I do have a couple of minor misdemeanors and I was concerned this would result in visa denial. I not sure what to do but I will definately be applying in person not by mail. I will also have a letter from my boyfriend, stating that he will be taking care of me during my visit! I just hope and pray all goes well, and we can be together!


If you come to Indonesia for less than 30 days and apply for a visa on arrival they will not check your criminal record. The law has recently changed which means that you can extend the 30 day visa for another 30 days without leaving the country


----------



## Shaald

What if I decide to marry and relocate there? Would they check then? I wish they would do a character check instead of criminal check. I am a good person with good moral character, just made unwise choices and decisions in my "past"!


----------



## exbrit69

*info*



Shaald said:


> What if I decide to marry and relocate there? Would they check then? I wish they would do a character check instead of criminal check. I am a good person with good moral character, just made unwise choices and decisions in my "past"!


Well I have been married and living here for 8 years and have an annual wife sponsored KITAS which I have to renew every year. I have never even been asked about my criminal history, not that I have one. On one occasion, one stupid girl filed a police report against me here for putting her photo on the internet without permission, which was a lie and after investigation, was thrown out. Even then my background was not checked. I think that you are worrying too much. I do hope that you are very confident about this person whom you wish to marry as here, everyone thinks that foreigners are super rich and there are many relationship rip offs here. I also suppose that you know that the culture here is very different...Cheers


----------



## Shaald

Terima kasih, yes I am aware of all you have mentioned. I know my boyfriend and his family very well. I am also aware of bahasa indonesia and culture. I have taken the time to study everything of this country and absolutely look forward to my visit and relocation, to this beautiful country. I have also created a cause for Indonesia on causes.com, Team Work For God's Work. I have taken the necessary precautions to prepare myself for the visit that is to come! Again I say terima kasih teman and good luck to you and your marriage


----------



## Shaald

Does anyone know anything about visa on arrival for Indonesia? I know there is paperwork to be completed, what questions do they ask?


----------



## tian

Shaald said:


> Does anyone know anything about visa on arrival for Indonesia? I know there is paperwork to be completed, what questions do they ask?


I was born in Indonesia but now Canadian citizen. I did not fill any paperwork when I got visa on arrival. Just go to the counter and pay USD25. You will have a great time there.


----------



## Shaald

Thank you for applying and yes I know I will have a blast!


----------



## CharmaineE

Shaald said:


> My name is Shawna and I am currently dating a guy that lives in Indonesia. I have studied the culture and language to prepare myself for arrival there. I have also studied the requirements for visa. This will be my first visit there. I am concerned for visa denial. Is there anyone that had gone through this process? If so, your help would be greatly appreciated.


Hello Shawna! I know that this thread is way too long ago. But if ever you'd be able to read this, that would definitely great.

How was your visit in Indonesia? Are you living in Indonesia now?

Well, actually, we are in both situation. I am in a relationship with an Indonesian guy. On July 28, 2014, I am going to visit him. I have also studied there culture and language (the most important thing). I am planning to stay there for 1 month. I also asked him to make a sponsor letter if ever they will deny my visa.


----------

